# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Guess who will be at the classic?

## Capital X

I just read on www.arnoldclassic.com, that Ronnie may be on stage against Jay for this years show. Looks like this show may become the best ever. Anyone know who else will be there?

Capital X :Don't know:

----------


## Capital X

Here are the guys who are said to compete at this year's Arnold:

Jay Cutler
Chris Cormier
Lee Priest
Nasser El Sonbaty
Melvin Anthony
Garret Downing
Jeff Long
Oleg Zhur
Dennis James
Victor Martinez
Dexter Jackson
Ernie Taylor
Quincy Taylor

This is in no particular order, but I guess you can tell my favorite. JC

Capital X

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Nice line up, but I don't see Kevin Levrone in there. Is he not competing in it? Also, i've been out of the pro loop for a while, did Shawn Ray and Flex Wheeler retire. I had heard that rumor going around, but nobodys been able to confirm it. :Don't know:

----------


## Capital X

I am pretty sure that Shawn Ray has not retired. Believe me, when he does the whole world will know it. Machine, where the heck have you been. Flex retired this year and that was one of the biggest stories of this years Olympia. I think we may have seen the last of a competitive Kevin Levrone. I have a feling that he will be spending more time in the recording studio. This is all speculation but I am usually pretty accurate.

Capital X

----------


## jersey juice

Flex retired & matter of fact there's an uncensored interview in this months MD. Good reading!!

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Sorry guys, I let my subscriptions to my BB magazines go a year ago, so i've kinda gotten a little lost as to who's competing in what. Aside from contest results, they seemed to be far to repetitive on training and nutritional techniques. Besides, I've read all of the MustleTech articles that I could handle and I just couldn't stand it anymore. I'll pick up a copy that someone has left at the gym and read it on occasion, but I felt that the $50 dollars or so that I was spending per subscription would be better spent on different areas of my own bodybuilding venues. If you catch my drift! :Big Grin:

----------


## superbeast

I'll be there! Just to watch. :Big Grin:   :Don't know:  

Maybe Jay won't get robbed this time. If Coleman has the balls to step up beside him!

----------


## Capital X

Just when you thought Leverone would be ending his bodybuilding career, I see on Flex online that he will be competing at the Arnold. The show is going to be awesome. I will be bringing the digital camera and will definitely be posting my pictures.

Capital X

----------

